# Breakfast



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

What are your go to breakfasts while trying to loose weight?


----------



## MELQ (Feb 27, 2011)

my husband is doing the keto diet ,so its bacon and eggs. i like making keto pancakes ( cream cheese,eggs, vanilla and cinnamon) roll them up with berries and frittatas


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

My husband and I only watch calories; my go to breakfast (his too most of the time) is a slice of seedtastic bread (Aldi) with a TB of chunky guacamole (Aldi) or half an avocado cubed, topped with a fried soft egg. I dot mine with sriracha. 

I recently had a dental procedure and have had to eat oatmeal. I long for my "good" breakfast.


----------



## CountryMom22 (Nov 27, 2014)

Greek yogurt with berries and sun flower seeds.


----------



## alida (Feb 8, 2015)

a couple scrambled eggs with tomato slices or a omelet with mushrooms or (in season) asparagus. I make these in a non stick pan. My dr has encouraged me to "bulk" up the eggs with vegetables. A small slice of a heavy grain bread,sometimes only half a slice. I have this when it's cold, and I know it'll be awhile before I can eat again. 

I alternate that with greek yogurt mixed with some berries and a small amount of granola or cereal. This is a preferred breakfast during hot weather. 

Whole grain toast with some peanut butter and apple slices on top is good too.

I've also had left over soup for breakfast,if it's a type thickened with some beans or meat for protein. 

For me what's important is having a breakfast that won't leave me hungry in a couple hours.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Quart of very strong coffee with alot of milk in it


----------



## Elffriend (Mar 2, 2003)

I usually have a tomato or avocado with tuna or chicken salad.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Eggs and toast most days.
Oatmeal on others.
Yogurt on some.

If I'm in the mood to limit carbs I'll do eggs and some crackers.

Similar to Alida - breakfast is fuel for the day, cut back at the other meals.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

cfuhrer said:


> Eggs and toast most days.
> Oatmeal on others.
> Yogurt on some.
> 
> ...


I agree with this wholeheartedly.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I have this breakfast periodically too: a cup of rice (I like basmati but any rice will do), a teaspoon or so of minced ginger and soy sauce, and a soft fried egg on top. I also dot it with sriracha.


----------



## DryLandFish (May 13, 2017)

I find a good omelet with some leftover veggies/beans and a bit of cheese takes me a long way. Can cook it in a cast iron skillet with almost no oil. 

When I get sick of eggs, I'll have some oat groats with a chopped apple, nuts and a little kefir or almond milk. A few drops of stevia if I want it sweet.


----------



## Oregon1986 (Apr 25, 2017)

DryLandFish said:


> I find a good omelet with some leftover veggies/beans and a bit of cheese takes me a long way. Can cook it in a cast iron skillet with almost no oil.
> 
> When I get sick of eggs, I'll have some oat groats with a chopped apple, nuts and a little kefir or almond milk. A few drops of stevia if I want it sweet.


I find I get tired of eggs often but I also eat a lot of eggs


----------



## Tyler520 (Aug 12, 2011)

depends on your activity.

Since I weight train every day,

In order to hit my macros, I tend to eat:

lean bacon or home-made lean b-fast sausage or chorizo

egg whites - either as an omelet w/ cheese, or scrambled with salt and pepper and cheese

low-carb yogurt

coffee


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Fausta said:


> I always eat oatmeal with fruit or an omelet in the oven. It is tasty, low-batch and very nutritious. I prefer a hearty breakfast, because I do not have lunch until one o'clock in the afternoon. I know that on the Internet there are many delicious and simple recipes. You should choose two or three recipes, which you will be happy to eat every morning)


Why do you eat it in the oven...does it burn more calories?

LOL...sorry...couldn't resist.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Unless I am out of eggs, I make my flax seed griddle cakes. Ground flax seed, wheat bran, olive oil, little bit water, and eggs to hold it together. CAnt eat grain/starches anymore due to diabetes. Can spice it up various ways. Like it with some fresh greens from garden. 

No its not pancakes with honey, but its as close as I will get anymore. It doesnt jack up my blood sugar.


----------

